# 打烊



## Skatinginbc

李寶嘉（江蘇武進人）的《文明小史》有"打烊"*一*辞 (e.g., 不提防堂倌一聲呼喊，說是打烊，只見吃茶的人，男男女女，一哄而散).  请问: "打烊" (商店晚上收市) 的 "烊" 字是什么意思? 我一向都读作 dǎ yáng, 但有些字典說是 dǎ yàng, 你是怎么念的呢? "打烊"是方言吗? 哪个地方的方言?


----------



## Jerry Chan

這是互動百科的解釋, 不知是否可靠, 但值得參考。


烊，是从方言里引用过来的，读yàng。《 康熙字典》：烊，本作炀。炀，“扬子方言”炙燥也，今江东呼火猛为炀。又“扬子方言”炀，暴也。究其大意，无非是说火炙热。因此，打烊的意思是熄退店里的火，这个火自然是用于做买卖的，把火熄退，也就是这一天买卖做完了的意思。
http://www.baike.com/wiki/打烊


----------



## SuperXW

我在北京时极少会用到这种说法，不过写出来大部分人明白。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Jerry Chan said:


> 今江东呼火猛为炀。


Thank you. 原來是江东, 文明小史作者李寶嘉（江蘇武進人）的家鄉.  "打烊"因此似乎來自吳語.

這裡有說吳語的朋友能來為我們證實*一*下吗?


----------



## zhg

我会按照字典读4声因为方言里的这个字我分不出是几声同音的有样子的样4声洋泾浜的样2声，字典的注音应该是相对较规范的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

zhg said:


> 字典的注音应该是相对较规范的。


問題是臺灣國語辭典給的注音是 da3 yang2.


----------



## 南门烤串

台湾跟大陆很多字读音都有区别，正常


----------



## fededm

吳語區「打烊」有「關門」的意思。多音字：yang2 yang4


----------



## Skatinginbc

Thanks, fededm
你是說「烊」在吳語裡是多音字, 既可讀 yang2, 也可讀 yang4, 意思都一樣?  
還是說「烊」在吳語區的普通話裡是多音字, 有人讀 yang2, 也有人讀 yang4?


----------



## fededm

Skatinginbc said:


> Thanks, fededm
> 你是說「烊」在吳語裡是多音字, 既可讀 yang2, 也可讀 yang4, 意思都一樣?
> 還是說「烊」在吳語區的普通話裡是多音字, 有人讀 yang2, 也有人讀 yang4?


打烊的「烊」是阳去声 （yang4）
烊雪的「烊」是阳平声 （yang2）


----------



## Skatinginbc

你在描述普通話, "打烊"在吳語區的普通話裡讀 yang4?


----------



## fededm

yang4, yang2 我指的是普通話的聲調，但是「烊」在吳語里也是多音字（阳去声，阳平声 ）


----------



## Skatinginbc

Thank you, fededm.


----------



## Youngfun

我只听到过打烊 yáng.
我觉得可能是最近今年团购和外卖软件（包括网站和app）火了，所以“打烊”这个词在大陆也火了。
国外华人可能不一定听得懂。


----------

